# New Zealand Earthquake Photos



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

From a Kiwi friend out inspecting roads and rails.  Note the tunnel should be round on top.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2016)

That's crazy!
Thanks weatherman!


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 15, 2016)

What the hell! I hope nobody died


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> What the hell! I hope nobody died


2 people died. Which considering it was a 7.5 with over 20 major aftershocks is a miracle.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 15, 2016)

what about the cows and the calf?  the world wants to know


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 15, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell! I hope nobody died
> ...


RIP to them


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> what about the cows and the calf?  the world wants to know


The world can breath a sigh of relief, the cows have been rescued.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 15, 2016)

The road elevation change is nuts!!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The road elevation change is nuts!!
> View attachment 98585


We know where the vertical fault line is now!


----------



## I amso IR (Nov 17, 2016)

I'nt see no kows & kaff!


----------



## waltky (Mar 26, 2017)

Whole lotta shakin' goin' on...




*Data Show How Powerful Quake Shifted Parts of New Zealand*
_March 25, 2017  — New data shows that parts of New Zealand's South Island moved several meters closer to the North Island during last November's 7.8 magnitude earthquake._


> The data, including satellite radar imagery, shows that parts of New Zealand’s South Island have shifted more than 5 meters closer to the North Island, and that some areas were raised by up to 8 meters.  Other information has come from observations on the ground and the analysis of coastal regions by GNS science, a New Zealand government research agency.  The tremor, near the tourist town of Kaikoura, ruptured a swath of land almost 200 kilometers long.
> 
> Research coming out
> 
> ...


----------



## I amso IR (Mar 26, 2017)

Now that bit of info is interesting, Walky. Thank you for submitting it.


----------

